# Query on claiming state pension from outside Ireland



## puremeteor

hi,
I had a query regarding state pension.
If I fulfil the conditions for being eligible for the state pension, but I am no longer resident in Ireland at the time I'm eligible for state pension, is it possible for me to get the state pension?
Or is there some condition that one must be resident in Ireland at the time of claiming state pension.

Any idea on this will be appreciated.


----------



## dandy

I would also appreciate an answer to this as I am sure many people are thinking of moving on to greener pastures, surley someone must know?


----------



## Papercut

A  State Pension (Non-Contributory)  is not normally paid to people who reside outside the State. However, if you go to live in Northern Ireland, and were in receipt of a State Pension (Non-Contributory) immediately before you moved, your pension can continue to be paid for up to five years subject to certain conditions.

  If you go on holiday abroad, payment of your pension for a period of up to 13 weeks is normally allowed on your return home. However, payment will not be allowed for repeated trips of this nature.

  If you are already receiving a  State Pension (Contributory)  & then move abroad you will continue to receive it for the duration of your life, but you must inform DSFA of your intention to emigrate & your new details.

  If you have paid social insurance contributions in 2 or more EEA member states, you should apply for a pension to the member state in which you now live or in which you had your last contribution if you have no contributions in the state where you live. The authorities in the state in which you apply will then calculate with the other states exactly what is due to you from each of them.

  Each state looks at your situation in two ways and then grants you whichever is most beneficial.
  (a) They see if you can qualify for a pension on the basis of contributions paid in that state only
  (b) They then look at your contributions in all member states and see what pension you would get if all of those contributions had been in their own state; they then calculate what proportion is applicable to them
  You then get the higher of (a) and (b)

  Ireland has entered into bilateral social security agreements with Canada, the USA, Australia, New Zealand, Switzerland, Austria and Quebec (which has a separate system from the rest of Canada). These agreements are broadly similar and they generally provide that social insurance paid in Ireland and the other country can be combined to help people qualify for old age and retirement pensions. Again, in general, the method of calculation is similar to the EU rules.


----------



## puremeteor

I got a response from the Social welfare department. They said that as long as we have made the minimum contribution to the pension in the form of PRSI payments, we will be eligible to claim the pension regardless of where we are residing when we become eligible w.r.t. the pensionable age.


----------



## dandy

puremeteor,
Did they say this applys to both State Contributory and Non Contributory?


----------



## Welfarite

Only contributory. Papercut's post lays it all out. You must be resident in Ireland to claim means-tested non-contributory pension. You can combine records of contributions from 2 states to get a better pension or just get an Irish pension if that is the better option.


----------



## paperclip

sweet, so i when i retire i can claim my state pension, and live abroad?

i pay prsi.

i also have my own pension with work... this doesn't effect my state pension, does it?

exactly how young can you retire?


----------



## gipimann

At present, the State Pension (contributory and non-contributory) is payable from age 66, but that may change in the coming years.

If you qualify for a State Pension (contributory), it is not affected by any other pension you may have - at least not at the moment!


----------



## Bronco Lane

paperclip said:


> sweet, so when i retire i can claim my state pension, and live abroad?


 
A lot of British people did just that and moved to Spain. With a strong Sterling/Euro exchange rate they did O.K. but when Sterling weakened a few years back they were complaining quite a bit.

I suppose if you move to another Euro economy your Euro might go further. At least we all imagine it will but I wonder in reality is it cheaper to move abroad.....Anyone know?


----------



## paperclip

Bronco Lane said:


> A lot of British people did just that and moved to Spain. With a strong Sterling/Euro exchange rate they did O.K. but when Sterling weakened a few years back they were complaining quite a bit.
> 
> I suppose if you move to another Euro economy your Euro might go further. At least we all imagine it will but I wonder in reality is it cheaper to move abroad.....Anyone know?



does it have to be an eu country... i was thinking, se asia, or south america....


----------



## Welfarite

paperclip said:


> does it have to be an eu country... i was thinking, se asia, or south america....


doesn't have to be EU; see Papercut's post above


----------



## Mellis50

I'm an Irish citizen planning to retire in Ireland in a few years, I've lived in America all my working life and believe I'll be eligible to receive an Irish pension, either contributory or non-contributory, but will my US social security be deducted from the Irish pension? If I'm  ineligible to receive the contributory pension, I would qualify for the non-contributory after establishing residency, right? Has anyone any idea of how this process works?


----------



## Black Sheep

As it appears you did not make any contributions towards a Contributory State Pension then there would be NO entitlement.

Having spent all of your working life in the USA it would likely that you would have a pension from there. In that case there would be no entitlement to a NON Contributory Pension as it is a means tested pension.  Any pension, income,  savings or investments that you own would assessed.


----------



## Mellis50

*Means Testing and Non-contributory Pension*

"In that case there would be no entitlement to a NON Contributory Pension as it is a means tested pension. Any pension, income, savings or investments that you own would assessed."

Thanks, Black Sheep for your response. I looked at the Irish Pension website, it appears ftom the info there that I would fall within the parameters of the noncontributory pension, once permanent residency is established. I imagine my US Social security payments will simply be deducted from the Irish one.


----------



## gipimann

If you have savings or property (or the proceeds from property that you may sell in the US), that will also be taken into account as part of the non-contributory pension means assessment.

You should also read the Habitual Residence Condition criteria on www.welfare.ie as the factors for establishing habitual residence will be applied to you when you return to Ireland.


----------



## Mellis50

> "In that case there would be no entitlement to a NON Contributory Pension as it is a means tested pension. Any pension, income, savings or investments that you own would assessed."



Thanks, Black Sheep for your response. I looked carefully at the Irish Pension website, it appears from the info there that I would indeed fall within the parameters of the noncontributory pension, once permanent residency is established. I imagine my smaller US Social  security payments would simply be deducted from the Irish pension.


----------



## Mellis50

Thank you, gipimann. I note from that link that the Habitual Residence requirement is not strictly defined as to its criteria but I do intend to settle in a community and rent or lease long term, as well as participating actively in community life.


----------

